# <sarcasm>I LOVE CUTTING :)</sarcasm>



## _Aj (Oct 13, 2003)

I am starting Twin Peaks Carb Cycling Protocol. THis is my first journal in a while as I have been to lazy keeping track of everything and work got the best of me. But I need the assistence of the more "experienced" members in Carb cycling to keep me on track.

So this week is my week off from the gym. I am going to take no carbs untill my first day back as yesterday was thanksgiving and I really ate way too much and actually see the fat that I have put on. So I am doing a Cut Cycle to try to get as lean as possible and then I am going to do a really clean bulk. Done in 8 week cycles.

So this week I am going to focus on the low carb days. I will post my full stats in tommorrows entry, but for today it is just going to be diet.

Meal 1: 1 egg, 4 egg whites, cottage cheese, Coconut oil.
Meal 2: 1.5 scoops Protein Shake
Meal 3: Lean Hamberger, Cottage Cheese, mustard
Meal 4: 2 X Tuna, mustard, Broccolli
Meal 5: Salmon, Cottage Cheese

I amy add one more meal in there depending when I am going to sleep. 

I am looking forward to you comments. Please motivate me.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 13, 2003)

Where are your veggies?
And fish oil caps?


----------



## _Aj (Oct 13, 2003)

I didn't have alot of veggies as I didn't go grocery shopping till tomorro. And the caps I usually take in straight oil, but I opted for Salmon instead. What veggies are your choices other than the usual broccolli, cauliflower, lettuce. Are tomatoes and onions allowed. 

I will incorporate more Fish oil, tomorro, but I like to get most of my EFA from food, like Salmon, sardines and Herring.

How many teaspoons/Tablespoons do you suggest of Cod liver oil. I am also going to finish off the lean burgers that i bought this week and use more EFA next week. the contain 12g of Fat in each puger and 24g protein.

Usually the Sardines have 8g of fat and 1.2g of omega 3 polys - Is this good for one meal of fats.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

just wondering why you are having coconut oil and what you put it on?
plus i dont see too many carbs in there hun  especially for being 180lbs.


----------



## _Aj (Oct 13, 2003)

Coconut oil, IMO its the best oil out there. With the exception of fish oi as far as health benefits go. I try to balance out my fat intake some sat, some monos and polys. I usually mix it with a little cocoa powder whey and egg making kinda this pudding. Some thimes I put it one some scambled eggs. Really anywhere someone would use butter. 

I am going to eat more veggies tommorro, and I going to have a few low carb days as I am coming of a ckd and had a pretty big binge weekend. Plus I am taking a few days off from training.

But starting tomorro I am going to incorporate veggies and fish.


----------



## _Aj (Oct 15, 2003)

I jsut want to forget about yesterday, I just had the worst binge episode to date. So I am starting fresh today, and I am going to start it on low day.

Weight is now 190. But I am going to control myself and meet my goals. The reason that I ate skimpy on my first couple of meals as the thought of food was going to make me puke.

M1: 2x Whey/ Egg + 4.5 Fish Caps
M1: 2X Whey/ Egg + 4.5 Fish Caps
M3: Apple Oatmeal Whey Egg
Workout
M4: Apple Oatmeal+Whey/Egg
M5: Salad+Tuna+ Cottage chesse
M6: Chicken+ Fish oil+Egg whites

---------------------------

Workout:
Squats: 225X8 | 275X5 | 325X4 | 325X4 - superset
Power Cleans: 95X10 | 115X5 | 115X5 | 115X4
ABS + Calves

I Haven't decided what its going to be for the rest of the day prob some veggies and such.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

i am so confused...you do know that coconut oil is high in saturated fats right 91% in fact? how is that good for you?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

Coconut Oil Stats


----------



## _Aj (Oct 15, 2003)

Check out mercola site on coconut oil, there are also alot more out there but this one comes to mind.

http://www.mercola.com/2001/mar/24/coconut_oil.htm

Saturated fat isn't bad for you. Trans Fat is the one you should avoid. Too many people are afraid of Fats, and those who realise that fat is important only use polys, which can do greater damage than good if not taken proper precaution. Like SOme people cook, with hemp, and flax oil. I don't even cook with olive oil, it kills the anti-ox in it and can potential be oxidised. 

Read the article and tell me what you think.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

k first of all i almost stopped reading right at the first sentence when he said that unsaturated fats are toxic. However i forced myself to read it and i can honestly tell you that it sounds like GARBAGE and i cant believe that it could even be published. I have worked for an EFA Supplement company for 3 years and i have read ALOT on fats. NEVER have i heard that Saturated fats are good for you...you do know that Saturated fats are the fats that cause cancer, heart attacks and quite frankly FAT ASSES. 

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=3013636

Trans Fats are just as bad as Saturated Fats we are talking about shit and shat here. I dont mean to sound harsh however i am passionate about fats  what can i say.

If you heat or dont properly store EFA's whether its Flax or Hemp or anyother EFA (saturated fats arent essential fats) they turn into trans fats. However there are warning labels and if people read and educate themselves about them they are the ONLY fats you should consume. 

So if you think that saturated fats are healthy then why not go have fries with everymeal


----------



## _Aj (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't want to start an argument. I have my opinions you have your. I still take a good amt. of fish oil. Also I also eat olive oil. The only _ESSENTIAL_ Fatty acids would be are o-6 and o-3's. But too much isn't good for you either. I am not making an argument for saturated fats, but am making an arguemnt for coconut oil. BTW, Saturated fat cannot be turned into a trans, ot is vegetable oils that people the injustice when being consumed with their deep fried fries.

I am not going to change my mind about it, like you can notice I cycle my fats along with my carbs. I believe it should be an equal balance.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

Well lets leave it at that then.
Good luck  and have fun.
BTW the definition of essential: 

 ESSENTIAL, FUNDAMENTAL, VITAL, CARDINAL mean so important as to be indispensable. ESSENTIAL implies belonging to the very nature of a thing and therefore being *incapable of removal without destroying the thing *itself or its character <conflict is essential in drama>.


----------



## _Aj (Oct 16, 2003)

Essential, good one. I like that. Frankly I think that there are too many people that think Flax is superior. IMO Fish is a much better choice, and actually I haven't ever even tsted Flax oil. I love Hemp oil though. Also Saturated Fat has been shown to raise T levels and is great for energy levels. It is imbalances and overconsumption that people should avoid.

But as for today I woke up in the middle of the night and ate so and I am going to be up till about 4am working so there is going to be alot of meals.

M1: Whey/Egg+Cottage Cheese+Fish Oil Caps
M2: Tuna + tsp. Fish oil + Broccolli
M3: Oatmeal+Apple+ Whey
-------------------
Workout
------------------
M4: Oatmeal+Apple+ Whey
M5: Broccolli+Tomatoe+ Cottage Cheese
M6: Pollock Fillet+tbs. Fishoil+Salad
m7: Tuna+Cottage Cheese+ Fish oil


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

hey i am not saying that some natural saturdated fats are bad....steak and other beef has great sat fats however i beleive that EFA's (yes omega-3 and 6's) should be the major fats you consume. I am not a big believer in flax either however i do cycle Flax and Hemp because of the ratios 6to3. I am a pure hemp girl because the nutrtional information tells the story. Hemp has the EXACT ratio of 6 to 3's as your brain matter and tissue has already...thus it is easier to absorb and utilize properly.
and thats my story and i am stickin to it


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k first of all i almost stopped reading right at the first sentence when he said that unsaturated fats are toxic. However i forced myself to read it and i can honestly tell you that it sounds like GARBAGE and i cant believe that it could even be published. I have worked for an EFA Supplement company for 3 years and i have read ALOT on fats. NEVER have i heard that Saturated fats are good for you...you do know that Saturated fats are the fats that cause cancer, heart attacks and quite frankly FAT ASSES.
> 
> http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=3013636
> ...


I don't trust a damn thing the American Heart Assocation says.  They are also the ones that promote increased carbohydrate intake and tell you to stay away from beef & eggs.  

Trans fats are FAR worse than Saturated fat.  

Fat don't make you fat and saturated fat is necessary for the body.

Saturated Fat


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

so then why dont you consume saturated fats?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

I do everyday.  Eggs, beef and before carb cycling I use to use coconut oil too.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

those are small amounts of saturated fats compared to the EFA's you ingest.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry AJ!

Yes they are small but 2-3 whole eggs plus a serving of red meat everyday.  There are several threads on Coconut Oil in the Nutrition forum.  Its not as bad as you think.  Check it out.  Remember, too many EFA's can be bad as well.


----------



## _Aj (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> those are small amounts of saturated fats compared to the EFA's you ingest.



No Prob, Bump on that post though. My fats change on a daily basis. Dependiong on what I eat throughout the day. I try to eat saturated fat w/ mainly veggies as sometimes the dietary fibre w/ the fibre will leave it getting "wasted" EFA like fish and Hemp I take straight up with a protein source making sur ethat my body uses it.

Awesome Discussion, I don't mind if it's my forum. Oh and Jodi what is your opinion on my diet thus far. I am doing another low day today instead of a high day, but that is due to the week long binge. I will do a High day in a few day. Probably do 2 more no days and then I high and then I feel like I will be on track.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks good so far but No carb day means no apples either


----------



## _Aj (Oct 16, 2003)

Low Carb Day, as I am training. So this is the plan. Low, Low, No, High. Ia m going around work and training as carb meals take longer to prepare. And I like having carbs around training. Personal Choice.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by _Aj *_
> Low Carb Day, as I am training. So this is the plan. Low, Low, No, High. Ia m going around work and training as carb meals take longer to prepare. And I like having carbs around training. Personal Choice.



This should work fine.


----------



## _Aj (Oct 20, 2003)

I havent post in a while as I am going throug a mid cut crisis, basically a reffed to the extreme. Basicially I plan to re evalulate my goals and try again next week.


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by _Aj *_
> I havent post in a while as I am going throug a mid cut crisis, basically a reffed to the extreme. Basicially I plan to re evalulate my goals and try again next week.


 Sometimes its a daily struggle for me too-just gotta take it one day at a time!


----------

